# 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly



## FrankTheTankLives (May 26, 2009)

I have a 2003 Jetta that all of a sudden the Keyless entry will only unlock the Drivers side door only when they are locked. If I go inside the door switch will open all of the doors but just not the keyless entry.
But when they are all unlocked the keyless entry will still lock all of the locks. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? Any help woud be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,



_Modified by FrankTheTankLives at 5:20 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## italgti (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly (FrankTheTankLives)*

are u sure you are double clicking your key? the first click opens the driver and second opens the rest. try inserting your key manually in the door, turn it twice and see if all doors unlock. if they do you prob just need a new battery in ur key


----------



## FrankTheTankLives (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly (italgti)*

When I click it ten times it only will unlock the drivers side door. So I know it is not that I am only clicking it once. As for putting the key in the door I just went out and put the key in the door. I tried both the valet key and the 1 key that I have for the car and both of them when I turn it twice worked the way it should.
When I turn it once drivers side door only unlocks. When I turn it twice they all unlock. But When I continue to hit the keyless entry it just keeps on trying to open the drivers side only not the other doors.
Any help from anyone would be greatly apprciated.
Thanks,


----------



## italgti (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly (FrankTheTankLives)*

try changing the battery anyway. or cut a new key fob. If the manual way works i doubt there is anything wrong with the door lock modules as that would be the only other place the problem would lie, although they are a common problem and very expensive. try unlocking your car from about 100 ft away, if it doesnt unlock, ur batt is prob on its way out. gl


----------



## FrankTheTankLives (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly (italgti)*

Well I tried a new battery and it did not change anything and also tried a new key fob and nothing new. It still just does the same thing. 
Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Pauliewarranty (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly (FrankTheTankLives)*

ive had the same issue on my 02 jetta. extremely unnerving when it happens on and off







. ive popped open the fob and examined it all, everything being in order[to my knowledge] reassembled after thorough airdusting and it will work again for a little while. i doubt this is an effective means of fixing the problem though.


----------



## FrankTheTankLives (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 2003 Jetta Keyless Entry Locks Not Working Properly (Pauliewarranty)*

Well after doing many google searches I found an answer on another forum and it worked. Figured I would just write the answer up here incase anyone else ever came across the issue. It is kind of an odd fix but it worked.
All I had to do was go in the car open the doors. Sit in the passenger seat and unlock and lock the doors from the passenger side door lock switch a few times. After that the keyless entry was back up and running like new. Really weird but it worked.


----------



## KKaveh (Jan 2, 2010)

*Dead remote key on my 2004*

Thanks for the advice, my 2004 Jetta just started doing that, and had both batteries changed. I have another weird thing were the door light above the mirror doesn't come on sometimes, so I play with the switch and it works.


----------



## Shad0wguy (May 5, 2013)

FrankTheTankLives said:


> Well after doing many google searches I found an answer on another forum and it worked. Figured I would just write the answer up here incase anyone else ever came across the issue. It is kind of an odd fix but it worked.
> All I had to do was go in the car open the doors. Sit in the passenger seat and unlock and lock the doors from the passenger side door lock switch a few times. After that the keyless entry was back up and running like new. Really weird but it worked.


 My Girlfriend was experiencing this issue on her 03 and it magically worked. I don't understand why, but we got a good laugh out of it. Oh, VW and your odd electrical quirks.


----------



## pauster (Feb 1, 2014)

*Thank you - Reparaturvergnuegen!*

This worked for me as well - you have my eternal gratitiude for (re-)posting this tip where I could find it!
!


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*bad part*

temp fix, 

im guessing it will happen again soon, 99 percent of the time , you can fidget with the buttons and get lucky, that entire system works off an air pump in the trunk, and if one line is off, it wont muster the power to push the bottons up during locking phase.. I hate the locking system, and door handles on these cars its an absolute nightmare.. they never work after sev years.


----------



## vdubbletime (Sep 13, 2014)

*Thanks FrankTheTankLives*

Just got my 03 Jetta back from a foreign car shop then a trip to the VW dealer for cooling fans not shutting off. I think the foreign VW shop did not square the battery correctly into the battery tray, the cover was left not locking in and crooked. Secondly I did have the same problem of the passenger doors not unlocking. Tried the sequencing with a key in the ignition and one in the door without any success. Then I tried Frank The Tank Lives' suggestion locking and unlocking from the passenger side. The only difference is I did not sit in the passenger side to do this - I had the windows rolled down and did it from the outside reaching into the door switch. It worked like a charm! Thanks guys!


----------



## cruceno21 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I have an 2003 Jetta and had to replace the fuel pump. After the job my fob did the same thing (opened driver door, not the others). I did the same thing and it worked... WEIRD, and this is why I love forums like this, I called my shop and VW and both of them said to get new fobs (I have two and both did the same thing so I knew it couldn't be my fob). 

THANKS!


----------

